# Riding after a baby, tip on how to shift the belly?



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

my mom found ab workouts helped to build the muscles underneath and lots of walking to get the excess off. with small meals/snacks 5 times a day and counting calories and carbs etc.. she also said the part of the body you want to lose weight in will always be last to do so... so keep working out and the 
weight will come off 

goodluck


----------

